# DO NOT laminate scan pics! *update w/ pics*



## MommaBear90

Soooo I've had my ultrasound pictures for all of 2 days and they're now ruined. I was told that ultrasound pictures fade really fast so I thought I'd get them laminated. BAAAAAAD! I took them to the library because they have a laminating machine. They told me a half hour so I left and came back to get them. I asked if my pictures were ready and she says "well there was a problem..." and handed them to me. They were nicely laminated but the photos themselves were completely black. My heart sank. They felt really bad and didn't charge me for laminating them but I was shattered (not their fault). I went back to the hospital to see what they could do. The ultrasound tech wasn't in so I have to wait till Tuesday to see if he'll even print off more. Baby's first photos ruined :( I hope this is not an omen. *kicks self in the @ss*


----------



## billy2mm

so sorry hun. all the hospitals ive been at for my scans all have poster up saying not to lamiate the pics.

bad news is they cant print more pics off unless you get another scan hun. they are basically screenshots nothing is saved etc and they wont give you any they printed off for your file (if they did that - they dont always) coz they are needed for the file.

:hugs:


----------



## MommaBear90

Ugh.. I wish I would have known. I don't think they'd do another scan just to print off a couple pictures for me :( Which I completely understand but I just feel bad. 

before:
https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/scanpic.jpg


after:
https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/0106111451.jpg


----------



## pinklizzy

Aww, how sad! Obviously it won't be the same but could you print the photo out onto some photo paper if you've got it saved on your PC?


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah the paper is heat sensitive...so it'll go to hell if you laminate them.

You won't be able to get more unless you get another scan. :/


----------



## Tanara

_i would defiantly just get the before printed off hun, at least its still a copy right.. Sorry 

Also for future reference, I have my ultrasound photo in a picture frame from 3 years ago when i had my son and it hasn't faded at all, just keep your future pictures in frames._


----------



## holly2234

Aww thats sad :( Theres a sign in my hospital too saying do not laminate as photos cant be replaced. You never know, they might just do it for you! Hope they do :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

OH NO!!!! :( 

Definately print off the copies you have on your computer, at least then you'll have something! It's such a shame :( My little girl's scan pictures are stuck in her baby book, they're still really good. Just think if you hadn't had copies on the computer..

xoxox


----------



## vinteenage

Tanara said:


> _i would defiantly just get the before printed off hun, at least its still a copy right.. Sorry
> 
> Also for future reference, I have my ultrasound photo in a picture frame from 3 years ago when i had my son and it hasn't faded at all, just keep your future pictures in frames._

Yeah, mine are in a photo album.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Awww :/ there were signs up in my hospital too and also a note on the envelope they came in.. Sorry hun x


----------



## Aaliyah.D

Arww sorry to hear that ! Thank God you have it on your computer ,eyy ? :)

Thanks for letting us all know , I have a laminating machine at my house and I was going to get them laminated =/


----------



## MommaBear90

I just have that one saved on my computer and it isn't the greatest quality because i snapped a picture of the picture with my phone. But I suppose its better than nothing. The only good thing is OH has 3 of his own but we don't live together yet and I told him he could keep his own in his possession. (I took 3 and he took 3) I texted him as soon as I had mine laminated "DON'T LAMINATE YOURS!" because he was going to do the same. No one told me not to laminate them, there were no signs as the ultrasound machine is only in our hospital for 2 days a week (small town, small hospital) and the technician just printed them right there and handed them to us as is. Maybe I'll have OH scan and print off copies and stick the originals in the baby book and not touch them out of a plastic sleeve again! 
Lesson learned. :(


----------



## JLFKJS

That really sucks! I thought having them laminated was a good idea until I called staples and she was like NO YOU DON'T WANNA DO THAT! haha. I've had mine in a frame and that seems to be working really well. Has anyone tried scanning them and making a copy? Not sure if it will ruin it as well but that might be an easier way to laminate it


----------



## LauraBee

Awh, I'm sorry to hear that. I don't intend on doing anything with mine, other than keep them in the bump box (odds and sods from my pregnancy) ...I didn't know that laminating them would ruin them either :shrug:

Also, as for the fading thing, my friend's mom was showing us her ultrasound photos from 18 years ago and although they've faded, you can still make it out. So, you have a good few years out of them if they're kept neatly.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hate that for you...I've had something similar to that happen :( well not laminating or anything like that....but :( I had moved and my ex lost them for me :( how nice right....so I have no pictures of my oldest ones pics I wanna cry with you I know the feeling an it'll never go away :(


----------



## vinteenage

JLFKJS said:


> That really sucks! I thought having them laminated was a good idea until I called staples and she was like NO YOU DON'T WANNA DO THAT! haha. I've had mine in a frame and that seems to be working really well. Has anyone tried scanning them and making a copy? Not sure if it will ruin it as well but that might be an easier way to laminate it

I've scanned mine and they pictures are still fine, however they dont always scan fabulously.


----------



## LauraBee

Mine have been scanned, I've had them printed off as photographs so that I could give a set to my mom, FOB (who hasn't made the effort to collect them) and then I'm keeping the originals for myself - as well as LOADS of copies of the scans.

I put them through the scanner slanty, so the photos have cropped off some of the information, but the picture of babe is really good :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Best you scan them with the best quality settings. Fiddle about with the settings and you'll see you'll get as good as original copies x


----------



## Tasha

In the UK they do keep copies of all the ultra sound scans, I know this for a fact because when my daughter died they went back and looked at the last scan and made a report on it. so you may still be able to get copies, but as others said scan your partners in :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Tasha said:


> In the UK they do keep copies of all the ultra sound scans, I know this for a fact because when my daughter died they went back and looked at the last scan and made a report on it. so you may still be able to get copies, but as others said scan your partners in :thumbup:

In the US they print out some screen shots for the doctor/midwife, but they wouldt give you the original of those.


----------



## kandyfloss

Although its not the same, your only 11 weeks according to your ticker so you'll get another scan at 20 weeks... Just be careful with them ones :L Could your OH not give you one of his three ? 

I have 3 12 week ones, and OH has 3 20 week ones, and then one in our baby book :) xxx


----------



## Tasha

vinteenage said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> In the UK they do keep copies of all the ultra sound scans, I know this for a fact because when my daughter died they went back and looked at the last scan and made a report on it. so you may still be able to get copies, but as others said scan your partners in :thumbup:
> 
> In the US they print out some screen shots for the doctor/midwife, but they wouldt give you the original of those.Click to expand...

I maybe didnt write this clear enough, what I meant was they keep recordings or maybe screen shots of it on the system so it can be reviewed if there was a tragedy or a mistake or something.


----------



## LauraBee

kandyfloss said:


> Although its not the same, your only 11 weeks according to your ticker so you'll get another scan at 20 weeks...

Like Kandy said, you can't replace the first ever images of your child, but I much prefer my 20 week photos to my 12 weeks ones. I can see her face and everything :kiss:


----------



## Chocciebutton

Sorry to hear that......my eldest son is now 15 and his scan pics from back then are still perfect! I have them in a box, I think as long as you dont keep them out in daylight they will be ok


----------



## x__amour

So sorry. :hugs:
Scan your pictures into the computer next time, maybe? Sorry again. :flower:


----------



## MommaBear90

Thanks everyone. I'm going to make 2 sets of copies of OH's originals so we each have a set of copies we can show off. Then I bought a frame today to put the best one in and the other 2 are getting put into plastic sleeves in the baby book and not getting taken out ever again! lol. I was just upset because as Kandy and LauraBee said, they were my very first pictures of my baby bear n I just want to kick myself for ruining them. But luckily it wasn't all 6. We'll see what the ultrasound tech says on tuesday but I'm thinking the same thing you all are, that they were just screen shots and there's no way of getting them back.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

dont worry, i accidentally threw out one of my babys scan pictures :( i was so sad after i figured out what i had done..


----------



## lb

18singlemom2b said:


> dont worry, i accidentally threw out one of my babys scan pictures :( i was so sad after i figured out what i had done..

My roommate accidentally threw out my 15 weeks pictures when we found out she was a girl. I was sooo upset. And then I spent forever trying to salvage my 25 week pictures that she spilled soda on, but at least I had already scanned those into my mom's computer.


----------



## LauraBee

laurenburch said:


> My roommate accidentally threw out my 15 weeks pictures when we found out she was a girl. I was sooo upset. And then I spent forever trying to salvage my 25 week pictures that she spilled soda on, but at least I had already scanned those into my mom's computer.

...If I were you, I would've ended up killing your roommate! :growlmad:


----------



## MommaBear90

So the hospital called me today. They weren't able to print off new ones but the xray tech emailed me some. I'm thinking they're from my file. They aren't the original ones and they aren't *as* good but I'm still happy to have them. 
I'm thinking they're measuring size of baby? Anyway, here they are :cloud9:

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/scanpic3.jpg

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/scanpic2.jpg


----------



## wasey

laurenburch said:


> 18singlemom2b said:
> 
> 
> dont worry, i accidentally threw out one of my babys scan pictures :( i was so sad after i figured out what i had done..
> 
> My roommate accidentally threw out my 15 weeks pictures when we found out she was a girl. I was sooo upset. And then I spent forever trying to salvage my 25 week pictures that she spilled soda on, but at least I had already scanned those into my mom's computer.Click to expand...

Oh my GOD I'd have been so angry.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Aw sorry to hear this. The only way to get more photo's is to have another scan i dont think they would just give you another scan for photo's as the point of a scan is to check baby. You could go for a private scan if you really wanted to. Im lucky we have had 3 scans one at 10wks another 12wks and 20wks and recieved 3 photos each time


----------



## Mummy2B21

MommaBear90 said:


> I just have that one saved on my computer and it isn't the greatest quality because i snapped a picture of the picture with my phone. But I suppose its better than nothing. The only good thing is OH has 3 of his own but we don't live together yet and I told him he could keep his own in his possession. (I took 3 and he took 3) I texted him as soon as I had mine laminated "DON'T LAMINATE YOURS!" because he was going to do the same. No one told me not to laminate them, there were no signs as the ultrasound machine is only in our hospital for 2 days a week (small town, small hospital) and the technician just printed them right there and handed them to us as is. Maybe I'll have OH scan and print off copies and stick the originals in the baby book and not touch them out of a plastic sleeve again!
> Lesson learned. :(

Dont scan them hun!! I have heard it fades them aswell!!


----------



## LauraBee

I'm glad you got some more emailed to you :kiss:


----------



## Jem

Aww glad they emailed you some more  x


----------

